# Best inexpensive aero wheels



## njc89 (May 19, 2006)

The current short list for my new TT/tri bike is down to Easton EA 90TT or Reynolds Assault. Weight is pretty comparable, but price is not. The Eastons have fewer bladed spokes, and Reynolds has a deeper rim section. Will the deeper (46 mm vs. 31) rim of the Reynolds offer enough of an aero advantage to offset the higher number of rounded spokes (16 and 20 vs. 20 and 24)? Thanks


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

For a TT bike I certainly wouldn't get either one of those wheels. How about the Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL (52mm), the Reynolds Strike (66mm), Flashpoint 60 or 80, Neuvation C50 or C48s?

Wheelset weight should not be a concern for your TT bike. Unless you are doing uphill TTs and in which case, you are not on a TT bike.

Also you don't mention your weight. I am at 160lbs and have a set of the Assaults on a road bike. I had to rebuild/reconfigure the rear wheel as the wheel just is not stout enough to handle any decent amount of power, way too flexy. I can't speak for the Strikes, but the Mavics, Flashpoints, Neuvations are all going to be a better choice. (many others wheels too, just not those.)


----------



## njc89 (May 19, 2006)

I am about 153 lbs. A couple of the TT's I am interested in do have a little bit of climbing, so I was interested in lower weight, but aero and cost are the top priority. Would the Mavic Carbone SL's run faster than the Reynolds?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

When it comes to new carbon wheels you have to choose 3 of the four options.

1 Light weight
2 Durable/stiff
3 Aero
4 Cheep


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Zen Cyclery said:


> When it comes to new carbon wheels you have to choose 3 of the four options.
> 
> 1 Light weight
> 2 Durable/stiff
> ...


So it seems! 

Although after reconfiguring my Assaults, they are much better now, and less than 50 grams heavier than factory (1548 for the set, originally 1519 grams).


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

njc89 said:


> I am about 153 lbs. A couple of the TT's I am interested in do have a little bit of climbing, so I was interested in lower weight, but aero and cost are the top priority. Would the Mavic Carbone SL's run faster than the Reynolds?


The Carbone is a top notch wheel. You get a great hub, and a bomb proof every day wheelset, that is just fine to race on. They are not "light" at ~1750 grams, but I am a pretty good climber and they never bothered me (I had a set of the Cosmic Carbone SL SSC - which is essentially the current SL.) They are just as aero as any other 40-60mm rim and they are stiff as all hell. I loved these wheels for flat out going fast. I liked them much much better than the Reynolds Assaults.

The only thing I don't like about the Carbones is that they are not quiet, so you won't be sneaking up on anyone with them on... 

HTH
zac


----------



## njc89 (May 19, 2006)

Zac, what did you do to your Assaults?


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

i have a set of fp60s on my QR Caliente; they're not light by any stretch of the
imagination, but they sure are fast, especially once you hit 20-ish mph.
they do seem pretty durable though, good lateral stiffness, no windup that i
can feel and the braking is quite good. on the flats i'm good for about 24-25mph
sustained, and they climb as well as can be expected for a 1700gm wheelset.

i took off the stickers on mine(they're actually Real Design Supersonic 60
which is a re-badged fp60).

i'm 5'8" and 165lbs.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

njc89 said:


> Zac, what did you do to your Assaults?


I kept the front as is, but on the rear: I took out (having to cut quite a few due to seized nipples) the NDS radial DT Revolutions and as with the DS, I put in Competitions in 2x. The wheel is much stiffer now. I also took out all the alloy nipples and used standard brass. I had many seized nipples on the stainless spokes, and was really sick of it, so in rebuilding the wheel I used brass instead.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

For about the same weight as the carbone sl's are the reynolds strike more aero? better? faster? same number of spokes, 66mm vs. 52mm. But, would they be too deep for everyday riding? 

I to am looking at an aero but everyday wheel. Assaults are on the top of my list but carbone sl's and strikes are too! I would like a set i can ride everyday, race a couple TT's on and also let my wife use them for tri's. Main thing that is keeping me from the strikes is the wind handling effects. Especially with my wife, she's 115lbs with little bike handling skills. I've ridden a 808/disc setup before and it wasn't bad for me to handle.

Basically, if you don't mind riding a 1700 gram wheelset would the strikes be choice over the mavic carbones?

Oh and i think the reynolds line up looks WAY better then mavic, alum brake track kills the look for me. I don't mind changing brake pads either.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

vortechcoupe said:


> For about the same weight as the carbone sl's are the reynolds strike more aero? better? faster? same number of spokes, 66mm vs. 52mm. But, would they be too deep for everyday riding?


So long as you don't mind being blown off the road in a light 1/4 or cross wind...probably not.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

vortechcoupe said:


> For about the same weight as the carbone sl's are the reynolds strike more aero? better? faster? same number of spokes, 66mm vs. 52mm. But, would they be too deep for everyday riding?
> 
> I to am looking at an aero but everyday wheel. Assaults are on the top of my list but carbone sl's and strikes are too! I would like a set i can ride everyday, race a couple TT's on and also let my wife use them for tri's. Main thing that is keeping me from the strikes is the wind handling effects. Especially with my wife, she's 115lbs with little bike handling skills. I've ridden a 808/disc setup before and it wasn't bad for me to handle.
> 
> ...





> more aero?


 maybe.


> better?


 no (The Carbone is one of the stiffest wheels money can buy, and has those oh so buttery smooth and famous Mavic hubs, as opposed to a generic hub on a flexy build.)


> faster?


 no-doubtful....but see Analytic Cycling and Roues Artisanales. 

The Strikes are going to be nasty in a cross wind. For what you are proposing, the Assault would be a nice wheel for your wife. However, the Carbone is going to be the do all wheel for both of you. It's not just swapping the brake pads, but also readjusting the holders too. Not all wheels have the track in the exact same place and sometimes the rim widths can be a factor too.

I can't help you with not liking the look of the brake surface on the Carbones. 

zac


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Marc said:


> So long as you don't mind being blown off the road in a light 1/4 or cross wind...probably not.


+100 Reminds me of a ride I had early spring a couple of years ago. It was a real gusty day with some extreme swirling winds. Probably shouldn't have been riding, but what the hell, I am dumb enough. I was at least smart enough to be riding my Open Pros and not my Carbones. Well, I get hit with this one nasty side gust that literally pushed me 5 feet into the roadway in somewhat heavy traffic. I swear both my tires where off the road. I pale at what would have happened with the Carbones. I was lucky not to have been hit. I would never ride something like the Strike as an everyday wheel. Even moderate winds are going to be an ordeal.

zac


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

ah, thanks for bringing me back to reality. 66mm would be silly. For some reason i really want to like the carbones, i just know they are good. but the weight bugs me, and yes i know in the real world the ~240 grams wouldn't really matter.

To add another wheel set out there, what about Hed Jet 4 C2? More expensive, $1500. A little lighter at 1670 grams, wider C2 rim, 18/24 bladed spokes (less then the assaults for the front). Seems like hed wheels are made with aero in mind 1st. I like the look, carbon would match both our frames, etc.. I didn't see anything on hed's site like the mp3 or RAP program. I think if i were to ride wheels like this everyday i would buy the insurance program with them. Maybe not even needed on the carbone's?


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

I have a set of Edge 68 clinchers and use them almost daily. 
I've taken them over the Golden Gate Bridge several times. Some occasions have been under very strong wind gusts before a storm would roll in. Gusts up to 50 mph, but mostly in the 40's. They were pretty hard to manage, but I didn't crash.

This situation, where I shouldn't have ridden my deep wheels happens about twice a year. I'm 160lbs


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

I ride 60mm rims almost daily during summer, wind or no wind. You eventually learn to handle the bike in crosswinds. I figure if you can't handle them in training, what'll happen when you're racing?


----------



## njc89 (May 19, 2006)

Would the Carbone SL be a significant upgrade from a Cosmic Elite? A 150g weight reduction doesn't seem like enough to justify trading up, but what about the aerodynamics? If I'm already averaging say 22 mph in a 40k TT, what would any of you GUESS the time difference might be between these wheels?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

njc89 said:


> Would the Carbone SL be a significant upgrade from a Cosmic Elite? A 150g weight reduction doesn't seem like enough to justify trading up, but what about the aerodynamics? If I'm already averaging say 22 mph in a 40k TT, what would any of you GUESS the time difference might be between these wheels?


Probably a few watts, and a few more seconds.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

njc89 said:


> Would the Carbone SL be a significant upgrade from a Cosmic Elite? A 150g weight reduction doesn't seem like enough to justify trading up, but what about the aerodynamics? If I'm already averaging say 22 mph in a 40k TT, what would any of you GUESS the time difference might be between these wheels?


Improving body position on bike, a good aero helmet and keeping your head forward, and perhaps a skin suit, are all going to do more than the wheelset, for much less $.

zac


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

njc89 said:


> A couple of the TT's I am interested in do have a little bit of climbing, so I was interested in lower weight, but aero and cost are the top priority.


How much climbing exactly?

The cheapest fastest solution for most courses is a FP80 front, and a disc cover on any standard rear wheel.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I've got a set of sram S60's that I just bought and love them, super fast of the flats and hardly notice them of the climbs


----------

